
How I made $11,673 in 5 days with an open-source project - samuelstancl
https://samuelstancl.me/blog/how-i-made-11k-in-5-days-with-an-open-source-project/
======
martinbean
Great to hear, Samuel! Well done!

------
iamswap
This is awesome Samuel! Congrats!

~~~
samuelstancl
Thank you!

------
andresayej
Nice!

~~~
samuelstancl
Thanks!

